# Replacing 1/2 hp with 1/3hp sump pump



## Truman (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post, glad I found this place. I have an old Ridgid 1/2hp sump pump that has been going strong for at least 5 years. I was thinking of replacing it with the same model but it looks like the quality has gone down with a lot of bad reviews so I decided to purchase a m57 Zoeller sump off of Amazon since it has stellar reviews. I'm thinking of downgrading to a 1/3 hp because my pit isn't that big and the 1/2 cycles on and off sometimes every minute during big rainstorms. I'm thinking maybe a 1/3 would cycle slowing and extend the life of the pump. Only thing I'm worried about is if it won't be able to handle the load, my pit is very shallow and is only 15" wide by 18" deep. The 1/3hp Zoeller handles around 34 gpm while the Ridgid handles 53 gpm at 10ft of lift.


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 22, 2010)

If the old pump seemed to keep up with no problems or was cycling off and on a lot, the new 1/3hp should work fine.  Just make sure it can make enough head for the conditions.  Not all pumps are created equal.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 23, 2010)

Frequent cycling is the combined results of incoming water rate and float height setting not hp.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 13, 2011)

You should be spending time and money figuring out why there's that much water to pump out in the first place. If that pump or any pump or the power fails you in deep dodo.

Gutteres with down spouts leading at least 10 ft. from the foundation. No mulch pilled up againt the house or plant beds that form ponds when it rains.
Landscape so water runs away from the house.
You may even need a french drain and seal the foundation.


----------



## DrHicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Truman said:


> Hi, this is my first post, glad I found this place. I have an old Ridgid 1/2hp sump pump that has been going strong for at least 5 years. I was thinking of replacing it with the same model but it looks like the quality has gone down with a lot of bad reviews so I decided to purchase a m57 Zoeller sump off of Amazon since it has stellar reviews. I'm thinking of downgrading to a 1/3 hp because my pit isn't that big and *the 1/2 cycles on and off sometimes every minute during big rainstorms. *I'm thinking maybe a 1/3 would cycle slowing and extend the life of the pump. Only thing I'm worried about is if it won't be able to handle the load, my pit is very shallow and is only 15" wide by 18" deep. The 1/3hp Zoeller handles around 34 gpm while the Ridgid handles 53 gpm at 10ft of lift.



You need to do some serious examination of your gutters and downspouts.    Something is definitely wrong with this picture.

If it was running like that all the time, it's probably because the house is near a spring, or some such thing.  But rain causing it to run constantly is almost certainly something with your gutters & downspouts.


----------

